# Lost my Best Friend this weekend



## duckcutter788 (Dec 22, 2010)

Went to my club in Stuttgart this week and had my 6 year old Black lab with me, as I always do. I let him out to go to the restroom. We started cleaning ducks and I noticed that Hunter was not by my side, and after blowing the whistle to have him come back I started getting worried. So we got in the truck and went up the road that is where I found him. He had been hit by a car and was died. 

It was very hard for me to pick him up and bring him back to camp. I loved that dog so much. I took him to the edge of a timber break and laid him at the edge and put a couple of Mallards by his side. It was one of the hardest I have ever had to do. But, I guess it was fitting he gets to stay with the ducks in Arkansas. 

After, he died I can honestly say that I had one of the best 2 days I have had in Arkansas in a Long time. We killed 54 in the timber in those two days. Thanks Hunter for all the memories.


----------



## nickf11 (Dec 22, 2010)

Man that's just horrible. Sorry about your loss.


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry for your loss


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 22, 2010)

man,sorry for your loss,thats gotta be horrible.


----------



## rockwalker (Dec 22, 2010)

thats tough to swallow right there sorry for your loss.


----------



## wingding (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Dec 22, 2010)

hate to hear this...


----------



## russell dobbs (Dec 22, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the lose of your best friend,and that is what they are best friends. I lost my best friend Lucky, my beagle, a few years back and it still bothers me today. My dodge truck was Luckies truck, He would ride beside me with his left paw on my leg,go to the shop with me everyday,and guys on the water would say I had an unfair advantage because that dog would smell fish before any scannor could see any. So he went every where with me. So I am sorry about your lose,alot of us have been there.


----------



## Fuller (Dec 22, 2010)

"He is your friend, your partner, your defender,
your dog. You are his life, his love, his leader.
He will be yours, faithful and true, to the last
beat of his heart. You owe it to him to be worthy
of such devotion."

    Unknown


"The one absolutely unselfish friend that man can
have in this selfish world, the one that never
deserts him, the one that never proves ungrateful
or treacherous, is his dog."

    George Graham Vest


"The bond with a true dog is as lasting as the ties
of this earth will ever be."

    Konrad Lorenz
    Man Meets Dog


I think those of us that have truly loved a dog can relate and we share your pain.


----------



## primmative (Dec 22, 2010)

I've had to dig that hole in the ground.  Hate it for you.


----------



## Nate23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that you have lost your best bud.


----------



## bkl021475 (Dec 22, 2010)

Man that hurts, sorry to hear that.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss,  the YL in my avatar was also named Hunter.   He passed a year ago last August,   a brutal day for sure.


----------



## Burritoboy (Dec 22, 2010)

I hate these stories.  So sorry for your loss.  I am sure Hunter lived a life that 99.9% of other dogs would envy.  There are no words to ease your pain now, but with time I hope that the great memories give you some relief.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## timgarside (Dec 22, 2010)

Terribly sorry for your loss. Nothing can take away the great memories you have though.


----------



## rhodes31072 (Dec 22, 2010)

My heart is broken for you.  My sincerest sympathy.


----------



## bossgobbler (Dec 22, 2010)

*loss*

Sorry to hear about your loss.  God speed my friend!


----------



## tournament fisher (Dec 22, 2010)

sorry to hear about your buddy. i worry about that day almost always. i know it has to be very painful. you will meet him again one day in the sky busting birds!!!!!!


----------



## georgiaboy (Dec 22, 2010)

I know how you feel and sorry to hear it.  A week ago my dog was fine.  Yesterday we had to put her to sleep.


----------



## LipRip'r (Dec 22, 2010)

Having a lab as one of my best friends, I hate to hear of someone losing theirs...especially in that manner.   So sorry for your loss


----------



## Rem270 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hate to hear that, sorry for your loss.


----------



## rifleroom (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats Awful. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## jerry russell (Dec 22, 2010)

Having gone through that same sadness just last year, I can only pray for you and tell you that it will get better. There will come a day when you can look at all the wonderful memories in pictures and smile again.

He will always be with you.


----------



## chadf (Dec 22, 2010)

So sorry!
I can phathom loosing my dog! 
Hate to hear this!


----------



## browning84 (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear ofyour lose.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 22, 2010)

Man......sorry to hear about that. I'm sure he's up there chasin ducks like crazy. Time will heel


----------



## Buckhustler (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.


----------



## brittonl (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats tough right there, very sorry to hear. Lost my girl pictured above to cancer a couple of years ago and it was horrible. Time will heal and when the time is right, go getcha another pup!


----------



## Johnny Reb (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Hang in there man. Losing your dog will pull alligator tears out of you. I have been there before. Time will heal your pain.


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 22, 2010)

I am very sorry for you loss. Your pet is your family, your friend,they are everything. I pray for you and your families healing. I know what your going thur, we all do. It hurts like he... You will heal and when you get your new family member, you will see the memory of Hunter in them. I wish you and your family the best.
GOD's speed
Larry


----------



## Michael F Sights (Dec 22, 2010)

Very sorry for your loss of your pup. Keep your chin up and take care.


----------



## WDR7mag (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry for your loss! I have a lab with bad hips and it kills me to know that she want get over it. I know what you mean about your best friend!!


----------



## Fowlplay1665 (Dec 22, 2010)

man i feel for ya.  I'm dreading that day.  Mine is the same age and we're headed to Stuttgart on new years.


----------



## Little Rabbit (Dec 22, 2010)

so sorry to hear about your loss I will be praying for you 
my GOD bless <><


----------



## HuntNTails (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## gacowboy (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, I also have a 6 year old lab and would sure hate to loss her.


----------



## fowlmeat08 (Dec 22, 2010)

*God bless!*

I dred the day! It's hard, but be thankful for all the memories he has given you. God bless!


----------



## Shug (Dec 22, 2010)

I to have been there, Im sorry for your loss brother


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 23, 2010)

Man Chad i am sorry to hear that, i know how much you loved Hunter,  sorry for your loss!!


----------



## miller-black (Dec 23, 2010)

That is awful man keep your head high


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 23, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. I've been there as well. It will get better with time.


----------



## LKennamer (Dec 23, 2010)

*Been there, done that....*

It is always hard, the first time it happened to me was when the Brittany I literally grew up with was killed the same way while we were bird hunting just before Thanksgiving when we were both 14.  It hasn't gotten easier as I have gotten older.  I lost my best Lab a couple years ago, thankfully he died in his sleep, but it didn't make it hurt any less.  I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Xeroid (Dec 23, 2010)

My condolences.  It's always hard to loose a four legged friend.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 23, 2010)

A good dog is the hardest to lose.  They are always happy to see you.  Always there at the end of a hard day.  Never complain.  Will hunt as long as you want to.  Eager to please.  If only people had the same attributes the world would be a better place for all.


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Dec 23, 2010)

SORRY FOR YOUR LOSS.......makes me want to call friends I havent talked to in awhile. Today is the beginning of the rest of our lives.


----------



## Havana Dude (Dec 23, 2010)

Done it twice for 2 very special buds. Very sorry for your loss. Those are hard holes to dig with blurry eyes.


----------



## huntinglady74 (Dec 23, 2010)

Myself and my husband WoodsmanEd send you prayers and we are so very sorry for your loss. May God bless you in this time.


----------



## huntfourfun (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry man.


----------



## gsu51 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry bud, the two past years I have had to do the same burry my 12 year old on xmas day and his son on Thanksgiving the next year.  Male dogs love to roam and if they get a whiff of something they like they don't pay attention. Hate it for ya bud.


----------



## BThunder (Dec 29, 2010)

Very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Shug1987 (Dec 30, 2010)

Man that's tuff sorry about your loss


----------



## swamppirate (Dec 30, 2010)

Sorry for your loss...it is not easy. I had to do it two years ago and it still bothers me...I'm sure out there somewhere, there is another pup with your name on it, just waiting to fetch some ducks for you!! regards


----------



## bonafide (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for your loss; sounds like ya'll made some good memories!


----------



## duckone (Jan 11, 2011)

I know this thread is a little old but it really struck a chord with me.  My sons and I had to take our fourteen year old Cocker Spaniel to the vet to be put down last Tuesday.  The dog was seriously sick so it was time.  However, she went from bad to much worse in the space of just a couple of days.

This is the first pet that I’ve had to put down.  I thought I would be fine and wanted to be strong in front of my teenage sons.  I’m fifty-five years old and have wept only twice in roughly forty years.  Once when I was alone at my mother’s grave and the second time was last Tuesday when my fourteen year old son broke down and sobbed when the vet announced that the dog I was holding in my arms had passed.

Surely there is a heaven for the dogs who have so enriched our lives.  If not, then…….well, I just can’t fathom that.

Duckcutter, it may be little consolation but many of us have felt the pain and grief you are going through.  Peace on you.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry,Duckcutter.

That's the only bad thing about dogs: They just don't get to live long enough.


----------

